# Kawasaki engine



## fireguy (Jun 28, 2010)

Not sure if this is where I should put this but, I have a Kawasaki 19 horse fh601v that runs great but is very difficult to start when it is hot. The coils appear to be good, the electric fuel shutoff plunger in the bottom of the fuel bowl appears to be good, I have changed the plugs with the ones called for in the manual. No complaints except for the hot starting problem. Looking for some input. Thanks...


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Is there any chance that the carb can be vapor locking from the engine heat?

I have a 17 HP Kawasaki on my DR Brusher and the air intake area on top of the engine, for cooling the motor, collects brushing debris. this will cause the engine to run hotter because the air flow is restricted. I have to take off the guard and clean all of the debris off. Make sure this area on your engine is clean.


----------



## fireguy (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for your response, the engine has a remote air filter, canister type. But I will try removing the filter the next time I use it and see if this might be the problem.
Still looking for other possibilities.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Well*

I think hanks is talking about this screen on top of the motor, not your air filter.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

snapperlicious said:


> I think hanks is talking about this screen on top of the motor, not your air filter.


Yes, this is what I was referring to.

That black circle on the top of the engine with holes in it. Air gets sucked in there to cool the engine (not to feed the carb). If crud plugs some of those holes your engine will run hotter that it should. This extra heat from the engine could affect your carbs ability to mix air and fuel properly.


----------



## fireguy (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry, this is not the problem, screen is clear and the fins around the engine are clear. Thanks for the feedback, still looking for input.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Since this is the "Home gardening forum" you could plant it in your flower bed along with something colorful. It should make for a nice conversation piece.


----------



## fireguy (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry, I'll bow out of the "Home gardening forum". No other comments needed.


----------



## fireguy (Jun 28, 2010)

Please delete this thread.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Fireguy- I tried to PM you but it appears you have opted to not receive PM's. I have the same motor on my mower. My mower has always been hard to start hot or cold. I have learned that if I do not use the choke and start the mower with the throttle at idle position it starts much easier. If I don't use this method it will spin over much longer before starting. 

When you say itâ€™s â€œhard to start when hotâ€ do you mean itâ€™s spinning over a long time??


----------



## alh942 (Feb 4, 2006)

Im having the same problem with my Gavely Mower
(When you say itâ€™s â€œhard to start when hotâ€ do you mean itâ€™s spinning over a long time??) Think I changed the plugs last time and it helped. Perhaps I should use it for a plant stand!!


----------



## fireguy (Jun 28, 2010)

*kawasaki engine*

Yep, over and over. When I get it solved I will post the fix.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

My old Honda 4-wheeler will not start if you touch the throttle while cranking.I choke it but don't touch or even look at the throttle and hit the starter.Usually starts right up.Be sure to let us know what you find.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Have y'all checked the valve lash?


----------



## fireguy (Jun 28, 2010)

Checking that and the head gaskets Monday, will let ya'll know the outcome.


----------



## fireguy (Jun 28, 2010)

Worked on it for 4 days to no avail. Didn't matter what I did, it would not consistently start when hot, then started having trouble starting cold. After - fuel pump, plugs, float needle valve, boiling out carb, compression check, valve adjustment, governor adjustment, cleaning fuel lines, praying (shoulda done that first) - I gave up. Took it to the shop. Will let ya know the outcome. 
Out of ideas...


----------



## fireguy (Jun 28, 2010)

Forgot, checked coils also - sparked just fine.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Maybe I'm just an idiot, but none of those thing would cause you the 'hot start problem' that you are encountering. If any of them were the cause, you would be seeing the the same problem when it was cold...

And yes, I have 2 of those same engines...


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Sounds like good, old-fashioned vapor lock. Does it have a primer button/bulb?



fireguy said:


> Not sure if this is where I should put this but, I have a Kawasaki 19 horse fh601v that runs great but is very difficult to start when it is hot. The coils appear to be good, the electric fuel shutoff plunger in the bottom of the fuel bowl appears to be good, I have changed the plugs with the ones called for in the manual. No complaints except for the hot starting problem. Looking for some input. Thanks...


----------



## fireguy (Jun 28, 2010)

No primer button, I have felt of the intake and the carb while it is running and it is cool to the touch. Hoping for a cheap and quick fix, grass is growing. 
I will just have to wait for the shop to advise, then I'll post. 
Thanks everyone for all the input.


----------



## Umpy I (Jul 23, 2013)

My mower mechanic told me that these small engines are required to hit EPA regulations as are big motors. Bottom line he says they are leaned out too far to meet the regs., when they are factory set. He opend up my jets a little (1/8 turn), it made the hot starts better, they still have a spell once in a while, but over all they have more power and hot starts are easier.


----------



## fireguy (Jun 28, 2010)

Ok, fixed - starts and runs great now - hot or cold - the fix - both coils and the valves were out of adjustment. I had worked on both of these items but I was wrong on what I did. The parts I replaced didn't change anything but weren't a hindrance to the repairs either. You guys with problems with your engines, this is the fix for my problem, I hope you can take some of this story and repair yours. Thanks for all the input, it was a great help


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know. Could be helpful in the future.


----------

